# My Dogo Argentino



## prdogos (Dec 21, 2007)

HI FROM PUERTO RICO
I am glad to present my female dogo argentino bahia del chamical. I hope you liket. this breed is joust like the pit but in a larch sise.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, I love to see the dogo. very, very rare in america.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

prdogos said:


> this breed is joust like the pit but in a larch sise.


No offense, but that is one hell of a claim. LOL Maybe you can elaborate a little for those of us who aren't familiar with the breed?


----------



## prdogos (Dec 21, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> No offense, but that is one hell of a claim. LOL Maybe you can elaborate a little for those of us who aren't familiar with the breed?


hi again from perto rico
you have the rig for askin and my two tell you. this breed is made up of 10 diferens breeds includin bullterrier and bulldog. this breed was made for hunt wild board and pumas in pack on the fores of Argentina. they are supose to be all with but some of them has som black mark on thiferens part. ther is alot more to now of this breed.(what min lol)


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

redog said:


> Yes, I love to see the dogo. very, very rare in america.


Redog they are more common then you think now here in the states. 
I have seen a bit more this year at the shows then I did 2 years ago not to mention they are a popular breed showing with Rarities.

They are a nice dog if put together well. I have seen some GREAT ones and some that should have been sterilized and given as pets.

They are truly not like the pit bull at all. Yes, they can be dog aggressive, and yes they can be human as well. But they were not fighting dogs, but very good Boar hunters.

Deb


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL means "laugh out loud". I understand that they are used as catch dogs but how are they like pits? Are Dogos matched in pits? Are they game-bred? What do you like about them?


----------



## prdogos (Dec 21, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> LOL means "laugh out loud". I understand that they are used as catch dogs but how are they like pits? Are Dogos matched in pits? Are they game-bred? What do you like about them?


they are not game bred. but they are similar two the pit in their gamenes they star someime and they kip going. what i like moust is theire persaption.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awsome dog. I don't know much about the breed, but I like the looks.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

The Argentine Dogo is a large, white, game-bred, muscular dog that was in Argentina for big game hunting. They are capable of taking on big game such as wild boar and cougar. This breed sounds pretty badass to me. Any breed willing to take on a 450 lbs. wild boar or cougar must have lots of drive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogo_Argentino


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

prdogos said:


> they are not game bred. but they are similar two the pit in their gamenes they star someime and they kip going. what i like moust is theire persaption.


That's cool. They seem like really good working dogs and your female is very beautiful. By the way, glad to meet you. :cheers:


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice looking dog


----------



## prdogos (Dec 21, 2007)

HI FROM PUERTO RICO
thanks to all because thouse dogs are mi pasion like the pit are yours.
they are good realy working dogs. like i all wais say.
ARRIBA LA RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

gorgeous dog! My neighbor has one.


----------



## SAPITBULLS (Dec 26, 2007)

*I have a male pit bull that looks identical to that dogo besides the ears cropped*


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sexy dog you have there!!!!! I'm loving the Dogo's...


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

dogos are becoming the dog of miami in my opinion, there are so many for sale from the dade area. as far as them being like pitbulls , people have calles them brazilian pitbulls ( not saying they are ) cause of there features and how they don't give up. my grandmother is from peru and they use the dogos for jaguar ( or what ever big cat they have over there ) in the rain forest ( or whats left of it ) and the have a good prey drive for a hunt dog.


----------



## desmoface (Dec 28, 2007)

They truly are beautiful dogs. I wanted one for a very long time, but they are rare and correspondingly, they fetch a hefty price tag from a reputable breeder. I remember the first time my wife and I saw one, we thought it looked like a big white pitbull on steroids. Congrats on your dog!!

Steve


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

they are nice looking. i have never heard of that breed untill now!! so thanks for sharing something new with us. i can see how people who arent into pitbulls much would make the mistake of calling them a pitbull or saying they are like or related to them. there is definately a lot of identity confusion when it comes to pitbulls. but any way they seem to be an impressive breed!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## jclape (Jan 6, 2008)

looked up and the person that bred these dogs bred a whole bunch of dogs to get that specific looking body and head and pit was one of the dogs in the original line up.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice good looking dog. We have a APBT female that looks like a smaller version of your Dogo.


----------

